# Multi-Roaster Subscription from Coffee by the Casuals - November 2020



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

We're going to trial something new, and I want CFUK members to be the first to be offered this.

*Multi-Roaster Subscription from Coffee by the Casuals*

This is our multi-roaster subscription. Every month we will ship out 2 x 250g bags - one will be one of ours, and one will be another fantastic roaster that we think deserves some love. No competition, no rivalry - just delicious coffee.

We've not seen roasters sell other people's coffee. To a large extent I guess that's obvious - if you're in the business of roasting coffee and you're good at it, then why would you give exposure and turnover to a competitor? We look at things with a different perspective.

For us, part of the joy of the rabbit hole of speciality coffee is experiencing the unique sourcing and roasting skill of different roasters and never having the same exact experience twice. LSOL has taught us that. As a roaster we can either contribute to just half of that equation, or we can bring the full experience to our customers by refusing to pretend that we are - or will ever be - the be all and end all of speciality coffee and bring others to the forefront.

*What we're offering*

So, that's all to say that this is the offer:

· 2 x 250g bags shipped each month.

· I'm expecting the price to be £17 including shipping by Royal Mail 2nd Class. I will confirm this before orders are taken. We will process via our website.

· One bag will always be roasted by Coffee by the Casuals. One bag will be from any roaster in the UK as selected by us.

· We won't select from the major UK roasters. There's far more fun to be had in the little nooks and crannies of the coffee scene.

*How will it work?*

We probably need at least 15 people per month to make this work. If we can't manage to get 15 people interested from this forum then we probably need to can the idea for the time being. It will be on offer to the public, but I anticipate this forum will be the bedrock if this idea gets off the ground.

Our forum discount won't apply to this sub. Sorry - the economics just won't work. However, here's an offer for members. If we run this sub, then for the first month I will pick one participating CFUK member at random and they will win their subscription cost back as a gift card to spend on our store.

At this stage I'm calling it a subscription, but I can't promise it'll go beyond the first month at this stage. Also, a month on from the first date is basically Christmas, which will be inconvenient for everybody involved. It's likely we'll take December off and resume in January.

*Who's in?*

So, who's in? I would expect to roast and ship on 23rd November 2020, which means that we'll need to finalise by Wednesday 18th November 2020.

The first roaster up will hopefully be a forum favourite - I'm just waiting for confirmation. If not, I have a local hero in mind as a back-up.

If you're interested in being involved in this first month, then please add your username below. If you're on the fence, please sit out for now and only add your name if you decide you want in.

If there are any questions, then please ask!

Thank you again for all of your support these past couple of months - we've loved seeing our coffee enjoyed all over the country!

Best wishes
Gareth (@filthynines)

1. filthynines

2.

3.

4.

5.

6.

7.

8.

9.

10.

11.

12.

13.

14.

15.

16.

17.

18.

19.

20.


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Yeah, I'm in for sure... apologies but on the phone and struggling to edit the list. Me as 2 though

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## steffanjtaylor (Sep 9, 2020)

1. filthynines

2. simontc

3. steffanjtaylor

4.

5.

6.

7.

8.

9.

10.

11.

12.

13.

14.

15.

16.

17.

18.

19.

20.


----------



## tsouthwell (Jul 17, 2020)

1. filthynines

2. simontc

3. steffanjtaylor

4. tsouthwell

5.

6.

7.

8.

9.

10.

11.

12.

13.

14.

15.

16.

17.

18.

19.

20.


----------



## ZiggyMarley (Jan 9, 2019)

1. filthynines

2. simontc

3. steffanjtaylor

4. tsouthwell

5. ZiggyMarley

6.

7.

8.

9.

10.

11.

12.

13.

14.

15.

16.

17.

18.

19.

20.


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

Thank you to the early adopters! We're a third fulfilled already to make this a goer. I expect that when I confirm the first guest then a few more will have confidence to get involved. I don't want to jump the gun and then disappoint, so I'll sit patiently and wait for confirmation!

I'm pretty confident now that this will run, one way or the other. Very exciting for us! Any more for any more just 12 hours after the original post?


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

Ok, so after reading some info on the internet we might have to go to the Local Hero. But let me explain.

Our plan is to host *Crankhouse Coffee* as our first guest. A forum favourite for which I take credit for bringing to this forum way back when I discovered Dave's stuff circa 2016. We love Dave's approach, we've never had a bad coffee from him, and so we know that he will deliver the goods.

I've just seen from Twitter that Dave appears to have had a mishap of some sort over the weekend which required ambulance attendance. He is a keen cyclist, so it wouldn't be a surprise if that's a feature. He seems to have been able to get himself on Twitter, though - so hopefully nothing too serious. We wish him well. That explains his usually super-prompt communication being delayed right now, and preventing me from formally confirming the collaboration.

So, there we are. The cat is out of the bag! I'm only sharing now because I don't know what will happen on Dave's side in the next week or so and I don't want it to look as though we're stalling for some reason.

*The Casuals* and *Crankhouse Coffee*. If that works out we'll be honoured to share a mailing bag!


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Is there going to be a certain Bean profile @Coffee by the Casuals and do you plan to run the sub via the forum? Just wondering how this will sit alongside LSOL


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Is there going to be a certain Bean profile @Coffee by the Casuals and do you plan to run the sub via the forum? Just wondering how this will sit alongside LSOL


 Hi @Hairy_Hogg - It will almost certainly be exclusively light to medium roast unless we get a significant amount of feedback demanding dark roast. As I've set out above, we're looking to the forum in the first instance to make up numbers to the point where this is viable. This is the avenue which makes sense to us, because we've had a massive surge of support from forum members since we launched at the end of August, including a surprising glut of heavy repeat custom. But it's going to be spread wider than the forum because it will be available on our website and therefore to the public.

In terms of LSOL: we don't want to impact upon LSOL's numbers, especially since I've enjoyed your selections almost every month this year. But I don't think it will have an impact, because yours is a very different - and in some respects, better - value offering. We're not looking to replicate the fun of the guessing game that surrounds every LSOL, and we're not looking (or likely) to find any unique lots that will only be offered through us. I can't see any roaster entrusting us with a special offering because it would take the gloss off it quite a bit to hand it over to a third party.

We're far more akin to Dog and Hat, Blue Coffee Box etc etc than we are LSOL, in my view. I know a while ago Dog and Hat gave a special founder's price to a number of members, and I suspect that didn't have much of an impact on LSOL because I believe LSOL filled its sub every month since.

Ultimately I don't think we can match the value offering that LSOL gives and we're not even going to try. In fact, I think a really great thing for members to do if they want a variety of great coffee every month is to sign up monthly to LSOL for 500g there and to this sub for 500g from two different roasters.

If you have any more concerns could I ask you to PM me, please? If there are things to iron out then I'd be happy to do so. For example, if you want to make sure that in a given quarter we're not going to feature the same roasters then we can look to work around that. We're here to add value, not remove it. I'm certain there's room for both LSOL and us. And if I'm wrong that there's not room for both, then I would bet a reasonable amount of money that demand will dictate that LSOL will stick around.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (May 31, 2020)

Sorry, the copy and paste ended as a quote - but you get the drift - I'm in.

Fixed that - I obviously needed a coffee 🤣

1. filthynines

2. simontc

3. steffanjtaylor

4. tsouthwell

5. ZiggyMarley

6. Ozzyjohn

7.

8.

9.

10.

11.

12.

13.

14.

15.

16.

17.

18.

19.

20.

Thanks, John


----------



## Samalang (Feb 5, 2019)

Im in

filthynines

2. simontc

3. steffanjtaylor

4. tsouthwell

5. ZiggyMarley

6. Ozzyjohn

7. Samalang

8.

9.

10.

11.

12.

13.

14.

15.

16.

17.

18.

19.

20.


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

I have so much coffee right now I can't, but I really hope this is successful and would like to take part in future to discover new roasters. Perhaps in the meantime I cna give you a go next month


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

Morningfuel said:


> I have so much coffee right now I can't, but I really hope this is successful and would like to take part in future to discover new roasters. Perhaps in the meantime I cna give you a go next month


 Well thank you for the kind words, and hopefully we can bring you on board when your stocks a little lower


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Fair enough, best of luck with this endeavor!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Ditto 

Good luck buddy


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Morningfuel said:


> I have so much coffee right now I can't, but I really hope this is successful and would like to take part in future to discover new roasters. Perhaps in the meantime I cna give you a go next month


Hahaha, I have about 10 bags in the house right now- I have 8 that come in each month with subs, but i picked up another 4 packs as a 'if post screws up during this time and I run out of coffee I'm not going to be happy' back up... going to drop a couple of bags from someone and replace with this







....sorry dark arts, but your 12 quid a bag subscription is too pricey to keep paying on a fortnightly basis.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## indraastra (Dec 19, 2019)

Count me in too, please! (I had to pinch myself because coincidentally my last two orders were from CbtC and Crankhouse.)

1. filthynines

2. simontc

3. steffanjtaylor

4. tsouthwell

5. ZiggyMarley

6. Ozzyjohn

7. Samalang

8. indraastra

9.

10.

11.

12.

13.

14.

15.

16.

17.

18.

19.

20.


----------



## ArkellvsPressdram (Jun 21, 2020)

Sounds like fun:

1. filthynines

2. simontc

3. steffanjtaylor

4. tsouthwell

5. ZiggyMarley

6. Ozzyjohn

7. Samalang

8. indraastra

9. ArkellvsPressdram

10.

11.

12.

13.

14.

15.

16.

17.

18.

19.

20.


----------



## Oni (Nov 13, 2020)

I'm in ! 

1. filthynines

2. simontc

3. steffanjtaylor

4. tsouthwell

5. ZiggyMarley

6. Ozzyjohn

7. Samalang

8. indraastra

9. ArkellvsPressdram

10. Oni

11.

12.

13.

14.

15.

16.

17.

18.

19.

20.


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

Thank you to everybody who has shown interest so far! This is definitely going ahead, even if we ourselves end up taking a hit on the Crankhouse order.

A little later I'll post the link so we can start getting people paid up. Still plenty of room for others to join in


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

*Orders now available via the website*

Thank you to everybody who has shown an interest. There's still time sign up - just need to get your order in by the end of this Wednesday!

We are delighted to confirm that we are going to pair up with *Crankhouse Coffee* for our first month offering this sub. You all know about Dave and how he operates, so I'll leave the introductions for the time being! I've selected a coffee of his and I can confirm it will not be from one of the origins we offer ourselves.

The sign-up page is https://www.coffeebythecasuals.com/products/the-casuals-and-friends-multi-roaster-subscription

The plan is currently to run this for a second month in December. If that changes I'll cancel the subscription, and I'll refund any monies taken. Also you can cancel at any time between orders on the website. If you run into difficulty then please contact me on [email protected]

You don't have to, but if you wouldn't mind popping your CFUK username in your order notes then it would be good to see who we've got on board.

As always, thank you for taking a leap of faith. We're excited to bring some new and exciting roasters into your home alongside our own stuff!

[edit: I should say that if we get a significant drop out compare with those who have set out names above then it's likely that I'll have to pull the sub. If I do, everybody will of course get their money back ASAP.]


----------



## tsouthwell (Jul 17, 2020)

I've just signed up and am looking forward to it. I was just wondering how easy changing addresses for one month's postage would be as I may need to swap at times.

Thanks for setting this up!


----------



## Ozzyjohn (May 31, 2020)

Signed up - thanks 👍🏼

Regards,
John


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

tsouthwell said:


> I've just signed up and am looking forward to it. I was just wondering how easy changing addresses for one month's postage would be as I may need to swap at times.
> 
> Thanks for setting this up!


 No, thank you @tsouthwell!

I've just had a look, and I can 100% change your address on my end, and I am 99% confident you can do it on your end - you would log into https://www.coffeebythecasuals.com/pages/my-subscriptions and follow through the pages. When you get a moment would you mind checking to see whether it works, please?


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

Ozzyjohn said:


> Signed up - thanks 👍🏼
> 
> Regards,
> John


 Thanks John, delighted to have you on board!


----------



## tsouthwell (Jul 17, 2020)

Coffee by the Casuals said:


> No, thank you @tsouthwell!
> 
> I've just had a look, and I can 100% change your address on my end, and I am 99% confident you can do it on your end - you would log into https://www.coffeebythecasuals.com/pages/my-subscriptions and follow through the pages. When you get a moment would you mind checking to see whether it works, please?


 Great, thanks. I just tried it and it works well


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

tsouthwell said:


> Great, thanks. I just tried it and it works well


 Perfect! Thanks for trying it out - you are our first ever subscription customer, so it's good to see the software is working (so far)


----------



## steffanjtaylor (Sep 9, 2020)

I'm all signed up and looking forward to trying what is to come!


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

steffanjtaylor said:


> I'm all signed up and looking forward to trying what is to come!


 Thanks Steffan! We're really looking forward to breaking out and finding some roasters that are well established but perhaps don't get too much love around here. There'll some favourites like Crankhouse along the way, but we're sure we'll find some new stuff too


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Coffee by the Casuals said:


> *Orders now available via the website*
> Thank you to everybody who has shown an interest. There's still time sign up - just need to get your order in by the end of this Wednesday!
> We are delighted to confirm that we are going to pair up with *Crankhouse Coffee* for our first month offering this sub. You all know about Dave and how he operates, so I'll leave the introductions for the time being! I've selected a coffee of his and I can confirm it will not be from one of the origins we offer ourselves.
> The sign-up page is https://www.coffeebythecasuals.com/products/the-casuals-and-friends-multi-roaster-subscription
> ...


Hey, apologies- I didnt slip my name in; all ordered up though, and given my username you can probably figure out who I am









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

Certainly did, @simontc! Thank you very much for joining us on this journey


----------



## ZiggyMarley (Jan 9, 2019)

sorry hadn't realised this was going to be a recurring subscription.....I'm out


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

Managed to keep @ZiggyMarley in the fold, so I think we're just waiting on three of the signed up list.

Still some slots available. Feel free to post on here too, but you can go straight to the website to sign up


----------



## ArkellvsPressdram (Jun 21, 2020)

Signed up at the website, don't know if my note with my username might have got lost while I was checking out in which case my order # is 1118, many thanks.


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

ArkellvsPressdram said:


> Signed up at the website, don't know if my note with my username might have got lost while I was checking out in which case my order # is 1118, many thanks.


 I found you - thank you very much for joining in!


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

Closing orders for this month at midnight tonight - go straight to the website if you want in!

https://www.coffeebythecasuals.com/products/the-casuals-and-friends-multi-roaster-subscription


----------



## JJarvis (Dec 20, 2019)

Cutting it pretty close, but I've just put in order #1125.

Looking forward to my first coffee from you & Crankhouse both!


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

JJarvis said:


> Cutting it pretty close, but I've just put in order #1125.
> 
> Looking forward to my first coffee from you & Crankhouse both!


 Perfect timing some would say! Thanks for getting involved!


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

Right, orders are closed! Dave has the orders and is roasting them as we speak, and we'll be roasting this weekend to hopefully ship Monday. It's only "hopefully" because it depends on when Dave's parcel gets here. Looking forward to this!

Thank you for the support you've all shown for this new initiative. I've already got December's roaster sorted, and I can't wait to share the info next month!


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Mega excited to give your stuff, and dave's stuff (I've walked past the crankcase in kings Cross a few times but never been able to grab any coffee from there), a go!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

Morning everybody - wanted to update you.

Dave roasted on Thursday and shipped on Friday, and we expect his parcel Monday. We roasted yesterday and we're ready to go. In truth this means that orders will be shipped *Tuesday* (I'm going to be away all day and so it's a near certainty I can't ship tomorrow) and will arrive with you shortly thereafter.

I won't tell you what you're getting, but it's one of Dave's new coffees and it's one of our forum faves. Would be great to see photos in the Postie thread next week!

Have a good weekend!
Gareth


----------



## Ozzyjohn (May 31, 2020)

The excitement mounts - I'd better start thinking about the resting time schedule / current Airscape contents / beans already in freezer dilemma.

Any idea if the packaging is letterbox friendly, please? Not that it matters much, I won't be going anywhere . . .

Regards,
John


----------



## javmc (Nov 15, 2020)

Very excited to get this too!


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

All of the subs have hit the post, so I'm excited for you guys getting them this week!

@Ozzyjohn - not letterbox friendly I'm afraid. Bane of my life! It's surprising how hard it is to get letterbox-friendly packaging without going the bespoke route.

I might need to check in with this thread later this week to make sure I include everybody in the draw for the £17 credit. I know most usernames, but some are missing and I want to make sure everybody is in with a shout!


----------



## javmc (Nov 15, 2020)

I've just got mine delivered and really looking forward to try these once my existing beans run out.

I'm not going to spoil the surprise about the selection though!


----------



## Ozzyjohn (May 31, 2020)

SPOILER ALERT

Woo hoo - they've arrived 👍🏼
Just need to be patient now . . . . although I have also just received a notification that my Clever Dripper is due to arrive today 🤔


----------



## Jp19810 (Apr 20, 2014)

Gutted i missed this - hope to sign up next month


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

Jp19810 said:


> Gutted i missed this - hope to sign up next month


 Hope to have you on board - I have a cracking roaster in mind that very few on this forum will have ever tried, but all will be glad they did!


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

I never grow tired of seeing photos of our coffee out in the wild, so please keep sharing! I would like to think that by tomorrow all will have landed...


----------



## steffanjtaylor (Sep 9, 2020)

I have also received mine, what a wonderful selection of beans!


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

Any colour-matching was completely unintentional


----------



## Hemmo (Oct 8, 2020)

Received yesterday 😀 looks great.


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Mine still not here in London.... nervous its gone awry :/

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

simontc said:


> Mine still not here in London.... nervous its gone awry 😕
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


 Fingers crossed that isn't the case! Let me know if you haven't received it by the end of Monday please, though I'd have to hope that RM would go no later than tomorrow...


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Yeah, me too... turnaround has been ok for us with rm. Has bean send out on Friday and normally here the Saturday, sometimes at a push Monday

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

simontc said:


> Yeah, me too... turnaround has been ok for us with rm. Has bean send out on Friday and normally here the Saturday, sometimes at a push Monday
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


 I hope that the saving grace is that it was 2nd Class and so a little bit slower than usual anyway. We haven't lost one yet! Please keep me posted


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

I'm sure it's all good. Very excited

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

Well I've just dug into the Crankhouse offer (which I'm deliberately not naming since @simontc is still patiently waiting!), and I think this has great potential as a fantastic espresso.

The smell out of the bag is amazing. I haven't quite got it dialled in yet. 6-bar pulls at my usual espresso grind range are coming out very fast indeed (< 15 seconds), and even at a flow-rate of 2.5ml (hitting 4 bar) it took less than 25 secs.

One of the shots went accidentally long, which leads me to think that a ratio of 1:2 and shorter is likely to be better here.


----------



## JJarvis (Dec 20, 2019)

They arrived yesterday. Thanks for organising & roasting - I'm looking forward to brewing the one on the left tomorrow after finishing off Square Mile's Santa Rosa 1900 today.


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Phew..... its all here







massively excited









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

Phew indeed, Simon! Glad it arrived, because the Costa Rican is a belter.

I don't know how many of you here will be having a go at espresso for the Costa Rican, but I am going very fine indeed to get a decent shot. Roughly notch 6.5 on my Niche, for reference. Anything higher and the puck disintegrates very quickly. Even at that grind I can't quite hit 6 bar.

But it is a delicious coffee. A little bit of funk, a lot of fruit. If you have the patience to dial this in as espresso then I think you're going to love it!


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

I had one flat white of each bean today... the Costa Rican could be one of the best beans I've ever had. Chocolate and wine gums such a good descriptor on the bag- just super sweet, smooth, fruity; sublime. I was very fine to start. Your one is bloody fab too!!! I ground a bit too fine on yours so was a little bitter, dialling back will help reduce that- but big dark choc, with a hint of the granny Smith dancing through. Very very very happy I jumped in on this man- thanks for doing it!!!!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## tsouthwell (Jul 17, 2020)

Mine arrived a few days ago but I haven't had a chance to try either yet. Ill be trying the guatemalan tomorrow - looking forward to it


----------



## steffanjtaylor (Sep 9, 2020)

I've opened, pulled, poured and consumed the Costa Rican and it was delicious; I've had a few coffees where a descriptor was 'wine gums' but I think this is the first where this was accurate.

I look forward to trying the Guatemalan in the coming days!


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

I had a pourover of the Costa rican today... wasn't hitting the same nom factor as when I had it in flat white. Will try a spro of it tomorrow and see how it goes down

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## steffanjtaylor (Sep 9, 2020)

The Guatemalan coffee is excellent too!

I understand the red stone fruit and green apple (finish) description, I think I also detect a raisin type of flavour in the middle of the sip.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

I've just finished my bag of the Costa Rican from Crankhouse and I thought it was lovely. Espresso and flat whites only throughout the past two weeks - great stuff. Was a challenging bean to dial in and I ended up using a blooming profile on the DE1 to get the best out of it.


----------



## ZiggyMarley (Jan 9, 2019)

filthynines said:


> I've just finished my bag of the Costa Rican from Crankhouse and I thought it was lovely. Espresso and flat whites only throughout the past two weeks - great stuff. Was a challenging bean to dial in and I ended up using a blooming profile on the DE1 to get the best out of it.


 we just finished ours, and personally I was a bit underwhelmed. Mainly used for pourover dialled in easily, but didn't do it for us.

just made an espresso, went perhaps a tad too fine, 18g in and 38g out. Too much like overcooked fruit for me


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

ZiggyMarley said:


> we just finished ours, and personally I was a bit underwhelmed. Mainly used for pourover dialled in easily, but didn't do it for us.
> 
> just made an espresso, went perhaps a tad too fine, 18g in and 38g out. Too much like overcooked fruit for me


 That's a shame, @ZiggyMarley. Do you generally stay away from naturals or is just one that got away?

(Aka @coffeebythecasuals)


----------



## ZiggyMarley (Jan 9, 2019)

filthynines said:


> Do you generally stay away from naturals or is just one that got away?


 not particularly just one I am not connecting with. Oddly, I inadvertently let the espresso go cold, and the flavour has become more balanced, quite nice lime sherbet flavour going on


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

filthynines said:


> I've just finished my bag of the Costa Rican from Crankhouse and I thought it was lovely. Espresso and flat whites only throughout the past two weeks - great stuff. Was a challenging bean to dial in and I ended up using a blooming profile on the DE1 to get the best out of it.


I'm with you... its fantastic. Its definitely far more special brewed through espresso machine. Aeropress long steep was better than v60 but still nothing in comparison yo spro

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

@Coffee by the Casuals did I not see a post here saying you were gonna squeeze another one in before christmas????

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

simontc said:


> @Coffee by the Casuals did I not see a post here saying you were gonna squeeze another one in before christmas????
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


 I do believe you've found the thread now, but for anybody else who missed it then here we

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/56309-multi-roaster-subscription-from-coffee-by-the-casuals-december-2020-ngopi/?do=embed


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

*Important Info About Billing for December*

For those of you who are carrying over your subscription, I've just manually changed billing date to *11th December*. That means that the sub will be charged automatically *this Friday*. If the payment bounces for any reason then you may well miss out because the order will go in that day.

I've had to change the billing date so that I can make sure that this gets fulfilled at the right time. Going forwards I might move to 1st of every month. The software that we use is not fit for purpose for me changing the billing date all the time, and I don't want any of you guys looking at your bank account and think we're making multiple charges each month.

Finally, if you want to cancel or pause then you can log into your account on the website. If you have any difficulties then please let me know.

Kind regards
Gareth


----------



## ZiggyMarley (Jan 9, 2019)

ZiggyMarley said:


> not particularly just one I am not connecting with. Oddly, I inadvertently let the espresso go cold, and the flavour has become more balanced, quite nice lime sherbet flavour going on


 now here is a weird thing. Had 10g of the Crankhouse left, so I topped it up with 8g of the CBC, made for a lovely espresso


----------

